# Model kit shops in London?



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi guys.

I've been trying to google, but apparently I can't seem to hit the right search terms in english, so now I ask you guys:
Does any of you guys happen to know any good model kit shops in London with a decent to large assortment of kits?
My motorcycle buddy Poul will be heading off to London for a couple of days soon, and I hope that I'll be able to talk him into getting me that Hasegawa Galland Bf-109-kit, if I supply him with the money and the address for the dealer. 

In advance, thanks.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## kgambit (Jun 6, 2010)

*Hannants!*

Unit 2 Hurricane Trading Estate
Grahame Park Way
Colindale
London NW9 5Q

Close to the RAF Museum…


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Kgambit and thanks.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like they've got the kit I'm after, but thanks for the addy.
They've got other interesting kits, though - like the Siebel Fh 104 Hallore 1/72. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm surprised Hannant's haven't got it Maria ! They stock virtually all current kits.


----------



## kgambit (Jun 6, 2010)

This isn't it?

Hannants - Hasegawa HAST001 1:32

They have 10 in stock if it is!

Never mind - I know the kit you want.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2010)

Strange! Posted another reply, and it's disappeared!
It seems to be out of stock at all of the main outlets I use Maria. Perhpas discontinued, as I think it was a 'Limited Edition'.
BUT ! I've found one at King Kit, but they're in Shifnal, Shropshire, which is about 2 hours north of London and, I think, mail order only. You could contact them to see if collection is possible if your friend can get there. I presume yo do mean the 1/48th scale kit BTW?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally Maria, I wouldn't even buy a cup of tea in London !. OK, it might pretend to be a pretty cool place but the prices of stuff...anything !...are just 'pushed through the roof' just because its London !.

Nope, I can't stand the place actually, overpiced, over crowded and just about anything else you can put the word 'Over' in front of !.

I reckon you'd do a lot better by having a browse on the Internet or asking us UK locals to find stuff out for you. And I reckon you could save enough, even after postage, to get that all elusive thingy you are looking for, cheaper than in our Capital.

C'mon guys...lets help a Lady out here....we all know now what kits she is looking for, lets give our local hobby shops a visit and see if we can't find the same kit at a fraction of the price compared to the London outlets.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll have a look in my local next time....looking for a P-47 for Wayne, as an swap for the P-40 that he sent me. Which, I completely forgot about! Sorry Wayne!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I would....if I knew it wasn't over priced as well....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi guys and thanks, it's awfully sweet of you all.   

It's perfectly okay if whatever shop you guys might find is located outside of London (- which is a city I happen to love, even though it's overpriced - y'know: Women and shopping?  )
I've found out that my MasterCard is good for internet shopping (- o! My finances!  ), so I can order online if the kit in question is available within the EU.
The reason why I asked about London, was that I thought that it would be cool if my buddy could just go pick up the kit for me and then bring it back home.

The reason why it has to be an online shop within the EU, is that any goods that gets shipped from the US is hugely overtaxed here in Denmark, if it gets caught at customs control - and I might end up having to pay almost twice the price of the kit to get it from the post office if that happens.
And so I would much prefer to order the kit from Europe, if it's available here. 

Thanks again guys, I'm googling and checking your links and all. *deep curts...curt...bow* 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------

